
Ask HN: Is there a url for HN top links, for the week? - graeme
I know of this link, but it seems to be just the top links for the past 1-2 days: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;best<p>I seem to recall there’s way to view the top links of the previous week. Is there any native Hacker News url for that?<p>Am reducing my intake of online news. So I’d like to read the top posts of the week all at once. I’m also looking at getting a couple newsletters, but I like the native interface.
======
illnewsthat
I googled it and this was the result:

[http://www.hntoplinks.com/week](http://www.hntoplinks.com/week)

It's not native but uses same interface.

------
miles
Not native, but very nice:

[https://hckrnews.com](https://hckrnews.com)

